# Pictures from a dent technicians world



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm learning dent removal, all dents where done for free.


Vauxhall insignia, nasty dent to the wing



Audi front wing, quite an every day dent



Audi A4 front door, nasty as the strengthening bar was glued behind, special bars can reach these areas



Vauxhall corsa, tidy up job as the wing was whacked!!



Renault Clio, husband reversed into wife's car, was a tidy up job!



Lexus 4x4 nice job to do



Vauxhall Astra

Paintless dent removal


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Quality work!! That's impressive. Where are you based? Always nice to have a dent wizards business card!!


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

.....


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking goooood :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The Nippon Squad Sadsy?


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Peugeot 206, another tidy up job!



Merc A class, sometimes tricky to do as silvers can bruise if not careful



Nissan Qashqai, nice to do, no nibbing or polishing done


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

LeeH said:


> The Nippon Squad Sadsy?


Yes hi Lee!:car:


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Sadsy said:


> Thanks, I'm Yorkshire based and independent! Got plenty more pic, hopefully the thread won't be deleted. After all it's detailing!


Your work looks great... But....

Thats an odd thing to say?

I would suggest if you havent that you just familiarise yourself with the rules :thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

looks like magic...:thumb:

would love to be able to do this...


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice work . Amazing what can be repaired.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Liking this, most look like filler and paint job


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Vèry good pity your not a suporter and near barnsley


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

DW Chief said:


> Your work looks great... But....
> 
> Thats an odd thing to say?
> 
> I would suggest if you havent that you just familiarise yourself with the rules :thumb:


I have re read the rules and hopefully edited to suit, I won't post any more up il keep them for myself. I was just showing the forum what's possible without filler and paint.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Sadsy said:


> I have re read the rules and hopefully edited to suit, I won't post any more up il keep them for myself. I was just showing the forum what's possible without filler and paint.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


We appreciate you sharing, I just wanted to make sure you were also mindful of the site rules :thumb:

Appreciate your understanding


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

No probs il look into the supporters package and adhere to the rules as best I can.
Cheers


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Jimski said:


> Quality work!! That's impressive. Where are you based? Always nice to have a dent wizards business card!!


I can't answer that question but defo not one of those!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sign up!
I'm sure it would be beneficial for you and DW members.:thumb:


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Ford ka, very bad repair


Vw fox, was done using glue system and knock down sticks only





Citroen saxo vtr, nasty but come out well


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, it's amazing what can be done. Some of them you'd think would be too far gone, but obviously not.


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Somebody say hailstone!!








PDR, done using glue only. Good night and thanks for letting me share the pictures


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

That is super impressive!! What more have you to learn? Looks like you're top notch already!!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic work Sadsy. If I get any dent issues I will look you up for sure. Utterly brilliant. Thanks so much for sharing.:thumb:

Cheers
Ben:wave:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW 
that is some work you are turning out, very, very impressive.:thumb::thumb:

Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to do the Corsa front wing in the first post ? it must be a real time consuming job you do.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great work thank you for taking the time to share


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheers for the comments it's a passion of mine (apart from that caravan!) you never stop learning whether its dents or detailing, always something else to tackle. The corsa tool 2 hours to do... Coffee was the secret and lots of it!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Its that clio door on page 1 :doublesho:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

impressive work!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Great work dude!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I find the skills of this trade fascinating, what exactly is the "glue system" you talk of?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work!


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

S63 said:


> I find the skills of this trade fascinating, what exactly is the "glue system" you talk of?


I think it's where they glue little rods onto the bodywork and use those to pull dents, then the glue is dissolved by a magic potion.

Saw it on TV once, assume its the same.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Great results there thanks for sharing , quick question could you recommend any courses for beginners .


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

nice work but i cant speak for you but every dent person i have seen have been ok but lots of little pimples in the repair,we have the glue set at work and my boss quoted £150 to repair and paint a very small ding so i thought i will give the glue set ago as i had never used it before and it came out perfect i had to block it and polish it but you would never know the ding was there,another thing with the dent people we use i dont like the way they drill a hole in a place you can see to get access to the repair and put a grommet in when finished if they have to do that on a decent car i would rather it done in body shop then have a eye sore grommet that looks out of place,but still very good work i bet a lot of panel beaters wish they could get dents out like dent repair people me included because even with the pimples its just a case of block,high build primer,sand and paint


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Bloody impressive work there buddy, I have a crease right at the front edge of the door on my 5 series, the local dent bloke poked about and just said, "I can't be bothered with that" and buggered off! I wish you were closer.... :wave:


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

dam good work there matey, very impressed :thumb:


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

toddy23 said:


> nice work but i cant speak for you but every dent person i have seen have been ok but lots of little pimples in the repair,we have the glue set at work and my boss quoted £150 to repair and paint a very small ding so i thought i will give the glue set ago as i had never used it before and it came out perfect i had to block it and polish it but you would never know the ding was there,another thing with the dent people we use i dont like the way they drill a hole in a place you can see to get access to the repair and put a grommet in when finished if they have to do that on a decent car i would rather it done in body shop then have a eye sore grommet that looks out of place,but still very good work i bet a lot of panel beaters wish they could get dents out like dent repair people me included because even with the pimples its just a case of block,high build primer,sand and paint


Hi Toddy

Dimples in the paint is caused by pushing too hard, rushing, being abit rough too. There's bars on the market which use rubber and plastic ends to reduce this effect. The glue system is great but I wouldn't use on re painted panels as its likely to pull the paint off. Drilling holes in areas of view is an absolute no no, your dent tech sounds like he doesn't woman hang around long! Bottoms of doors or behind trims where it's hard to find isn't too bad but 9/10 a suitable bar or glue will get these dents out. Why not strip for access then it's a better job overall. I'm a panel beater I just do these dents for fun.

Cheers


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> Bloody impressive work there buddy, I have a crease right at the front edge of the door on my 5 series, the local dent bloke poked about and just said, "I can't be bothered with that" and buggered off! I wish you were closer.... :wave:


This is bad news buddy, hope you didn't make him a coffee. Try another tech but check their rep first.


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Karl woods said:


> Great results there thanks for sharing , quick question could you recommend any courses for beginners .


For learning this, you need to devote a lot of time. Being a panel beater I could learn on people's cars, when I messed it up or got it near I conventionally filled it, after time I didn't need filler anymore.

You can either self learn with a dent bar and an old panel, or search on google for a training course. These are quite expensive but very Indepth and worth it.

Read reviews first, ring them up and discus what you want from the course..... And go from there


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Danny-boy said:


> I think it's where they glue little rods onto the bodywork and use those to pull dents, then the glue is dissolved by a magic potion.
> 
> Saw it on TV once, assume its the same.


Glue system works by degreasing the damaged panel, applying a dab of glue to a mushroom shaped tab, place it on the dent and wait til dry, then attach a puller to the tab and gently pull out. Use a tapping stick to flatten raised areas and repeat until the dent is out. I could post pics up of the process if needed


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

any pics of any of the processes you use would be interesting...:thumb: i find the whole thing fasicinating...:thumb:

had a look a while back at a course but it was pretty pricey and also not local...it was a two part course and involved quite a lot of time in getting to a certain level before the 2nd part of the course, some months later...would love to be able to do what you're doing in those pics...:thumb: sadly, at the moment i just don't have the time to dedicate to a course like the one i mentioned...

have thought about buying some tools and just having a go for myself though, (my van is covered in dents and i don't think i could make it look worse), but never heard anyone else recommend that before...any recommendations on a very basic set up for the diyer...?
stu


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very interesting. Some impressive work.


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

sfstu said:


> any pics of any of the processes you use would be interesting...:thumb: i find the whole thing fasicinating...:thumb:
> 
> had a look a while back at a course but it was pretty pricey and also not local...it was a two part course and involved quite a lot of time in getting to a certain level before the 2nd part of the course, some months later...would love to be able to do what you're doing in those pics...:thumb: sadly, at the moment i just don't have the time to dedicate to a course like the one i mentioned...
> 
> ...


Get yourself a straight bar with a kick at the end, ball tip maybe 36". A small hammer and a knock down tool (nylon) and a board with lines on, you can also use a flourescent tube.you will see all these used on YouTube. Get an old panel and with your bar, gently push an up dent and then try knocking it back down, there are more Indepth guides on YouTube for you to watch. Hope this helps


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Sadsy said:


> Get yourself a straight bar with a kick at the end, ball tip maybe 36". A small hammer and a knock down tool (nylon) and a board with lines on, you can also use a flourescent tube.you will see all these used on YouTube. Get an old panel and with your bar, gently push an up dent and then try knocking it back down, there are more Indepth guides on YouTube for you to watch. Hope this helps


is there a particular name for that straight bar with kick or a good place to buy from (if new)? and any particular hammer?

could easily make a board with lines on and as for old panels, as mentioned, my astravan has a dent or ding in nearly every panel...!!!:doublesho it's a cheap workhorse and came to me with the dents so wouldn't worry me to use it for learning/practice...?

would definately like to give this a go DIY stylee and would have no great expectations initially but i also think i maybe have the patience and persistance to make good at least some of the dents i have...:thumb:
warning, there'll be more questions...:devil:
rgds stu


----------



## PuNt0 (Jan 9, 2007)

i cant believe your work, im actually really annoyed now though, someone hit my door on my punto, and the car was immaculate, i ended up selling it off cheap, now obviously its shown it could of been fixed !


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

sfstu said:


> is there a particular name for that straight bar with kick or a good place to buy from (if new)? and any particular hammer?
> 
> could easily make a board with lines on and as for old panels, as mentioned, my astravan has a dent or ding in nearly every panel...!!!:doublesho it's a cheap workhorse and came to me with the dents so wouldn't worry me to use it for learning/practice...?
> 
> ...


I'd try starting on a dark spare panel. White will be a bummer to learn on

Get a white marker and draw a few rings on a dark panel, try and put a pimple in the middle of dent with your bar, make the circles smaller until confident and then draw a cross, hit the centre and each end of cross with a little dimple.... Then knock all the dimples back down and the panel should look spot on again.... This is maybe a few months of practice but is foundations for PDR. Saved yourself 2k on a course now!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

good tip for the dark panel, my van's silver...!
will keep above advice in mind and i'll be checking out some youtube vids too...
funny, just came across a PDR training course listed on ebay, company called dentrix...? £1150 i think....just down the road from me... 

think diy will get me started well enough for now though....:thumb:
cheers for advice,
rgds stu


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is quality work, I need to get a bloke in with the same sort of experience to sort out my dinks, caused by inconsiderate parking

Kev


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do aluminum panels throw up a whole different way of working compared to a regular steel panel?


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

sfstu said:


> good tip for the dark panel, my van's silver...!
> will keep above advice in mind and i'll be checking out some youtube vids too...
> funny, just came across a PDR training course listed on ebay, company called dentrix...? £1150 i think....just down the road from me...
> 
> ...


His names john.....a really good teacher. You won't go wrong with him. Why not pop down and see him and talk to him. He is very approachable


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Ali panels are slightly different, they take more force to dent, and can take more effort to remove. Heat is often applied to remove Ali dents


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Sadsy said:


> His names john.....a really good teacher. You won't go wrong with him. Why not pop down and see him and talk to him. He is very approachable


thanks for the info, think i may just do that...:thumb: 
do you actually know him?, will mention you recommended me to him anyway ...
have ordered the ebay pdr tool i saw earlier (will put up link if anyone else is interested?) and for £35 posted think it'll do for me to have a go at a scrap panel and see how i get on...
will let you know how i get on...


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

He knows me from his forum, like I say he is the man to see for any questions regarding pdr training 

Get smacking those dents in and out and post up your progress! 
Cheers


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Get a black bonnet, prob best to start on


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

just checked out his forum...:thumb:
i see i have some late nights reading...:devil:


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's some more for you




Nissan Juke, this was very difficult, the dent had totally flattened the body line and was tight. Took over an hour for this one





Nissan micra



Just to show I'm a lover of detailing world, my wife and I won best suzuki at this years JAE car show



Cheers


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing stuff! Absolutely miraculous!

I have been seriously interested in this stuff. In fact tried to remove a dent on my car's door. Spent about an hour on it but ended up buggering it. Probably a combination of incorrect tools and (definitely) incorrect technique.

Can you post pics (or even links) to the tools that you use for this? I am sure nobody teaches this in India, so in case I have to learn I need to go the DIY way.


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dents look like they can't be fixed, amazing what you've done.

Is this self taught, or have you gone somewhere to learn? How much equipment does it require?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Impressive !


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wot great work put a few body shops out of business there


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great work.

Some chump dented the rear passenger door on my XF 5 weeks after I bought it. Luckily the local Jaguar dealer had a dent guy on hand who popped it straight out, absolutely perfect.

It's a bit of a dark art from what I've heard?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Having worked alongside dent men for years you are clearly one of the very good ones :thumb:

Some impressive work there, particularly the BMW in post #21, and I'm very surprised that the paint didn't crack on the Juke in #58. Did you heat it first?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Quality! Where in Yorkshire mate? It's a big place 

I have a rear offside panel on a J reg metro that needs your attention!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very impressive nice pics of an artist at work


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

looks like some top work there


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

I've got a small dent in my mk5 golf front wing, right near the headlight where someone hit it last year. Its nothing bad just doesnt quite follow the bumper line anymore.
I'm in Hull too, how much do you charge?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

sfstu said:


> have ordered the ebay pdr tool i saw earlier (will put up link if anyone else is interested?) and for £35 posted think it'll do for me to have a go at a scrap panel and see how i get on...
> will let you know how i get on...


Can you post the ebay link bud?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

amazing work dude where did you learn pdr


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Impressive stuff, especially the big dents :thumb::thumb:


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

Sadsy said:


> Glue system works by degreasing the damaged panel, applying a dab of glue to a mushroom shaped tab, place it on the dent and wait til dry, then attach a puller to the tab and gently pull out. Use a tapping stick to flatten raised areas and repeat until the dent is out. I could post pics up of the process if needed


I have a small dint on me passanged rear door, i assume it came from a car parked next to mine with a dosey so and so in it. Its not that noticable unless you look for it, i notice it all the time were as others dont do you think this method would work on that dent.


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Paintguy said:


> Having worked alongside dent men for years you are clearly one of the very good ones :thumb:
> 
> Some impressive work there, particularly the BMW in post #21, and I'm very surprised that the paint didn't crack on the Juke in #58. Did you heat it first?


Yes buddy I used lots of heat, it was a very tough one to do!
There's a few dent techs that rush around from job to job and don't really make an 100% job, we have a local lad who services the main dealers who's abit rough, think he uses a pitch fork to remove dents.....


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

antowens said:


> I have a small dint on me passanged rear door, i assume it came from a car parked next to mine with a dosey so and so in it. Its not that noticable unless you look for it, i notice it all the time were as others dont do you think this method would work on that dent.


I wouldn't attempt it unless you know what your doing, you may pull the dent out too much then it would need tapping (blending) back to make it perfect. Post a pic up and I can give you my opinion and point you in the direction of your local dent man


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

ibiza55 said:


> Wot great work put a few body shops out of business there


You would think that wouldn't you! If the Bodyshops can get away with a PDR, they call dent techs in, pay them in bananas and charge the customer a premium for a better repair... No paint, no filler, done in 1 hour maintaining manufacturers warranty etc


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Very impressive. Wish you was local to me. I would have been round like a shot as you sound like a decent bloke. Unlike the guy I had an experience with a few years ago who turned up looked at the dent on the bonnet and said "I cant get to that as its double skinned there. So if you just pay me for the petrol money "


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Sadsy said:


> Renault Clio, husband reversed into wife's car, was a tidy up job!


Brilliant work... this Clio really surprised me as to what is possible :thumb:


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

That be witchcraft! BURN 'IM!


----------



## kartal2339 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work...can you tell us step by step one of your work and can you show some of your equipment ?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

My work put me on a weeks course with Dentrix last October...
Slowly getting there with it at work... It's harder than it looks...
Your work looks awesome...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow! Nice work! But I think most of them are photoshopped! ;o)
Only kidding!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Muscleflex said:


> Wow! Nice work! But I think most of them are photoshopped! ;o)
> Only kidding!


Funny you should say that. I was thinking the cad started off with no dents and he took a pic. Then took a hammer to the car and took another pic. Swap then round and hey presto, before and after. :lol:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

That lot is nothing short of magic. You should probably be kept in some sort of government facility lest you fall into evil hands!


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

I may need to use your skills on a vehicle I am selling soon - has a couple of annoying dents in it - I'm in Long Riston , near Beverley, so hope you are localish?

Joff


----------

